# Synodontis multipunctatus



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello,

i have a few questions about the Synodontis multipunctatus
catfish,

i have a 40 gallon long tank i currently have 6 afra cobue
and 5 labidochromis caeruleus kakusa i was thinking of adding
a few Synodontis multipunctatus since the foot print is the same
as the 55 gallon tank,

in this tank i will just have 8 yellow labs and 8 afra cobue
will the synos do ok in this size tank?

how big do Synodontis multi grow?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sixteen fish in a 40 seems like a lot of fish to me, but I'll let others weight in on that.

I do love my synodontis multipunctatus. I have a group of 4 in my 60 gallon. You should be able to have a small group in yours, but you might want to get petricola/lucippinis instead as they stay a bit smaller. I think multipunctatus gets about 5-6" and the others I mentioned top out at 4".


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

S. multipunctata will grow to a little over 6" (though I've seen claims of 8" S.multipunctata)

S. multipunctata

however S. petricola or S. lucipinnis may be better choices.

remember that synodontis in general are sociable fish, and do better in groups (except for a few sp) so really you'd want to get 5 or more. so the smaller sp would be better as it'd be a lower overall bio-load


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

hollyfish2000 said:


> Sixteen fish in a 40 seems like a lot of fish to me, but I'll let others weight in on that.
> 
> I do love my synodontis multipunctatus. I have a group of 4 in my 60 gallon. You should be able to have a small group in yours, but you might want to get petricola/lucippinis instead as they stay a bit smaller. I think multipunctatus gets about 5-6" and the others I mentioned top out at 4".


16 fish in a tank with the footprint of a 55g is a bit low IMO, I would increase the numbers of 10per sp, plus 4-6 synos (dependant on sp,)

however what should go without saying is it needs excellent filtration and regular LARGE water changes (50% weekly as a minimum)


----------



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

What's up with the double post?

i'm kind of confuse because people say that s. multi
will grow from 4 to 5 anf few up to six and some
other people say they could grow up to 11"
i really like s. multipunctatus because of the big eye
and personality,

i will have to look into the s. petricola or luci
about the fish load some people had told me that
i could go up to 20 fish from 2 species.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I fixed the double post, merged the 2 threads into 1, and deleted the duplicate post.

if you look at my planet catfish link, you would see that they state a maximum size of 6.3" for S. multipunctata.

and the 20 fish thing would be me on the other forum. (nickname is the same there as well) but that applies to the cichlids, add the catfish on top of that


----------



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

I didn't want to mention names/nicknames but if it's ok COOL,

about the 20 fish seems ok to me but i will just keep 8 from each
species, just to low the bioload, cynotilapia afra cobue and yellow
labs are the two species that i'm keeping,

like we had mention before the footprint of the 40 gallon tank is the same
as the 55 gallon standard tank and the Synodontis multi are bottom
dwellers and they won't have to worry about the high of the tank
That's my personal opinion,


----------

